# Custom Placeholder for VirtualCam



## PedanticDan (Apr 11, 2021)

PedanticDan submitted a new resource:

Custom Placeholder for VirtualCam - User-selected custom placeholder.pnng for Virtual Camera



> The virtual camera is a very useful addition to OBS, but it is frustrating to have to replace the default placeholder.png file every time OBS Studio is upgraded. It would be quite useful to be able to create a custom placeholder.png file ONCE and not have to track down the default file over and over and over.
> 
> This plugin provides simple UI access (via Tools->Virtual Camera Placeholder) for the user to select a custom PNG file to be used by the Virtual Camera when the Virtual Camera in OBS...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## sneaky4oe (Apr 12, 2021)

Installer may as well just check if this file exists and don't overwrite it.


----------



## PedanticDan (Apr 13, 2021)

That might address part of the problem, but would still require users to track down the installed location of the placeholder.png file.

A) This plugin does not replace the installed placeholder.png
B) This plugin adds a UI to simplify using a custom placeholder.png


----------



## PedanticDan (Feb 12, 2022)

PedanticDan updated Custom Placeholder for VirtualCam with a new update entry:

OBS VirtualCam GUI to select custom placeholder.png on MacOS and Windows 10



> Added Windows version.
> 
> The plugin will now automatically change the placeholder.png file when the user switches to a different profile. If the new profile has no custom placeholder.png file, then the default OBS placeholder.png file will be used.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

